# Evan Graham DVD's



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

What is the consensus on the Evan Graham DVD's?

SMARTWORK "Water Force & Swim-by" and Smartwork Obedience DVD's

What do you like about them?

What don't you like about them?

If you've seen them, would you recommend them?

Why or why not?

Worth the price?

Thanks!


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

I watched the Obedience DVD last night, but haven't seen the Swimby one.

The video quality was good. 

If it helps me train one of my dogs, or understand whats in the book or dog training in general, I don't care about 20 some dollars here and there, so it is worth the money to me. It was not a waste of money.

One thing I have to say that I noticed. In the section demonstrating collar conditioning to here. It wasn't being done how the book describes. The person calling the dog was not controlling the second rope and the e-collar. I would have liked to see someone do it without a helper. I'm thinking, hey I like that, I could get my helper to control the second rope, but I don't think I want them controlling the transmitter, and how am I going to control the transmitter and reel the dog in like in the video.

I think it is good supplemental material, which is how it is marketed.


----------



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

Everything I pruchased by Evan Graham is the bomb. I have both DVDs and think the SB is great. I haven't looked at the Obedience yet but I'm sure it is great. I can't wait for the Formal Hold and FF. When they come out I'll finally try my hand at FF. 

I would like to have had a case with the Swim-by DVD but that's being about as petty as one can get.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

edited


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

Swim-by DVD is great. Helped me get started and a better understanding of the swim-by. Definately worth the price. Also, check out his books, they are very good. They are detailed and explain things quite well.


----------



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

*Evan Graham*

I finally watched the Obedience DVD and as always with Evan Graham's work, I loved it. I am a big fan since he breaks it all down. Can't wait for Hold and FF


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Evan Graham rocks -- books and DVDs are great -- I've got Mike Lardy's DVDs and books too as well as Jackie Mertens' puppy DVD plus Dave Rorem's DVDs -- so I figure I've got a "complete" library on retriever training


----------

